# Aluboot Höhe Bordwand



## Tobi. (11. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute, ich würde mir gerne dieses Jahr ein neues Boot zulegen. Momentan nutze ich ein GFK Boot mit folgenden Maßen:
 Länge 2,80
Breite 1,40
 Höhe ca.0,80

 Mein Neues sollte ein Aluboot mit den Maßen 3,90x1,10x0,40 werden. Meint ihr die Höhe ist zu niedrig? Ich nutze das Boot an einem recht kleinen See (120ha). Eigentlich hat man dort sehr wenig Wellen es sei den ein Motorboot fährt mal vorbei, dann wackelt es schon ganz ordentlich. Da mein kleiner Sohn oft mit mir auf dem Boot ist spielt die Sicherheit eine größere Rolle.
 Meint ihr das geht in Ordnung oder sollte ich mich nach einem Boot mit einer höheren Bordwand umsehen? Mir geht es in erster Linie darum, dass kein Wasser ins Boot läuft oder das Boot schlimmstenfalls sogar kippt.

 Gruß
 Tobi



 Gruß
 Tobi


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Mir würden die 1,10m Breite, was für ein Angelboot recht wenig ist, mehr Sorgen machen als die Bordwandhöhe!
Diese geringe Breite ist schon nahe am Kanumaß, stehend Spinnfischen nur mit ausgeprägt gutem Gleichgewichtssinn möglich?
Für mich wäre das nix.
Bist du sicher mit den Maßen, normalerweise hat sone Aluschüssel in der Länge mindestens 1,40m in der Breite?

Jürgen


----------



## Tobi. (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Die Maße stimmen so, habe ich mir aber gar nix dabei gedacht. Meinst du der Unterschied von 30cm macht so viel aus ?


----------



## FlitzeZett (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

1,10 ist echt gar nichts. Das wird um einiges schaukeliger als dein GFK Boot.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Um was für ein Boot handelt es sich denn bei dem 1,10m breiten Modell?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

ich bin 1x in so ein schmales aluboot gestiegen nie wieder......vor allem wenn du ein kind bei hast.....


----------



## iXware (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

das wird wohl sowas in der Richtung sein, die Maße kommen jedenfalls hin:

https://www.aquaparx.eu/boote/fisherpro-alu400-aluminium-fischerboot.html

die Schlauchboote von denen sind ja ok, aber die Aluboote... da hab ich auch so meine Bedenken

MfG, Frank.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Wenn dieses Boot einem solchen, von iXware geposteten Jon Boat entspricht, dann wirst du wohl auf einem ruhigen Gewässer damit fischen können.
Durch den platten Boden stabilisiert sich das etwas, aber kippelig wird es dennoch sein.
Zu Zweit sollten alle größeren Bewegungen abgesprochen werden und ein wechseln am Ruder besser mit einem Anlegen kombiniert werden.
Ein Boot für kleine und behände Menschen!

Jürgen


----------



## Tobi. (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Okay dann schaue ich mich nach einem etwas größeren GFK Boot um. Ist zwar nicht so leicht aber dann aufjeden Fall sicherer, das andere ist mir dann doch zu riskant


----------



## zokker (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Hallo Tobi,
die Höhe der Bordwand hat mit der Kippstabilität rein gar  nichts zu tun. Hier spielen die Bauart und das Eigengewicht die größte  Rolle. Hier mal Bilder eines Bootes, das man mit 2 Mann auf einer  Seite nicht zum kentern bekommen kann, bei noch nicht mal 20 cm Freibord.

Ein Alu-Boot mit 110 cm Breite wären mir aber glaub ich zu wackelig zum Angeln.
Von den Maßen alleine kann man aber nicht auf die Seetauglichkeit eines Bootes schließen,Bilder oder Links wären hier zielführender.

Gruß zokker


----------



## nostradamus (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Hi,

ich würde auch kein boot mit der breite kaufen! Des Weiteren würde ich auch versuchen ein längeres boot (4,5m) zu finden. Versuch doch einfach ein gebrauchtes boot in Alu zu finden! 

Gruß


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

@Zocker, ich fahre einen ähnlichen Holznachen, da kannst du mit drei Mann auf einer Seite stehen, bekommst du nicht umgekippt!
Wiegt nun auch ca.250kg und nicht wie hier, knapp über 50kg!
Wie gesagt, son Böötchen, wie vom Holländer, nur aufm Baggersee und bei möglichen 15 PS hinten dran, wie ausgewiesen,  würde ich es auch mit der Angst zu tun kriegen?

Jürgen


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Hallo Tobi,

ich besitze ein Linder Sportsman 355. Ist ein Aluboot mit 3,55 m Länge (gibt's auch ne Nummer größer) und etwa 1,45 m Breite. Ich bin mit dem Boot auf dem Edersee unterwegs, ist auch bei Wind kein Problem. Solange der Wind nicht zu stark weht, kann man zu zweit problemlos im Stehen fischen. 

Klar, wenn du ein Kind an Bord hast, musst du immer aufpassen, dass der keinen Mist veranstaltet. Ist halt so...

Was Aluboote anbelangt, kann ich Linder wirklich nur empfehlen, werden oft genug gebraucht angeboten. Vor allem musst du dir keine Gedanken machen, wenn du das Boot mal auf den Kies ziehst oder eben kurz anhebst und auf den Steinen am Ufer ablegst. Unverwüstlich und absolut pflegeleicht. Außerdem wiegt es nicht viel und ist leicht zu slippen.

Ich würde mir jedenfalls immer wieder ein Aluboot zulegen...

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## nostradamus (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*



Wulfsbarsch schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> 
> ich besitze ein Linder Sportsman 355. Ist ein Aluboot mit 3,55 m Länge (gibt's auch ne Nummer größer) und etwa 1,45 m Breite. Ich bin mit dem Boot auf dem Edersee unterwegs, ist auch bei Wind kein Problem. Solange der Wind nicht zu stark weht, kann man zu zweit problemlos im Stehen fischen.
> 
> ...



Hi Wulf,
dann hast du aber eine sonderbare def. "von bei Wind kein Problem". Der Edersee ist ein mega tükisches und windanfälliges Gewässer an dem es immer mit Problemen bzgl. des windes zu rechnen ist. Sobald es dort "etwas windiger" wird kann man das fischen im stehen auf einem boot wie deinem vergessen in meinen augen vergessen!  man muss allerdings auch sagen, dass dort eigentlich immer wind vorhanden und bei etwas mehr wind auch gleich wellen vorhanden sind.

mario


----------



## Tobi. (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Hier ist mal der Link zu dem Boot

https://www.aquaparx.eu/boote/fisherpro-alu400-aluminium-fischerboot.html

Ich schaue mich momentan auch nach GFK Booten um und habe ein paar Stück gesehen die um die 4m Länge und 1,50m Breite haben. Eigentlich gefallen mir die Aluboote schon viel besser aber mehr als 1200€ möchte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben. 
Hier mal noch ein Link von einem anderen Boot


http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...396&category=119201&pm=1&ds=0&t=1484157750118

Ich denke das wäre eher geeignet. Oder was meint ihr ?


Gruß 
Tobi


----------



## nostradamus (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Hi Tobi,

ich würde noch bischen sparen und mir dann was gescheites kaufen und event. auch in alu! Der Unterschied ist bei gebrauchten gar nicht so groß. 
Ich würde auch darauf achten, dass du mal einen gescheiten motor dran hängen kannst.... .

mario


----------



## Tobi. (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Ich nutze das Boot eigentlich nur auf einem kleinen Stausee und dort darf ich nur von September bis Dezember einen E-Motor nutzen. Ich denke eine größere teure Anschaffung lohnt sich nicht wirklich für mich. Aber ihr habt Recht, Alu hat schon einige Vorteile gegenüber GFK. Alleine schon vom Gewicht her sind da ja deutliche Unterschiede


----------



## Tobi. (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Hallo Leute, hab da ein Boot gefunden, dass mir gefallen würde. Meint ihr das lässt sich gut rudern ?
http://www.bootsquelle.de/nell-2.html


----------



## bbfishing (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Moin
von dem Händler hab ich das Boot zum rumschippern auf unserem Vereinssee.
http://www.bootsquelle.de/edyta.html
bin super zufrieden damit. 
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Tobi. (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Das Boot gefällt mir eigentlich auch sehr gut, hab nur die Befürchtung das es innen etwas zu eng ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Mir gefällt das zweite Boot von bbfishing von der Rumpfform her besser zum Rudern.
Eine für ein Ruderboot typische Verdrängerrumpfform mit ausgeprägtem Kiel.
Daür sieht der Innenraum wirklich recht eng aus.
Das von dir gewählte Boot wird sich nicht ganz so schnell rudern lassen, eben wegen der recht plattbodigen Rumpfform, dafür ist der Innenraum großzügiger gestaltet.
Wegen dem nicht vorhandenem  Kiel wird es allerdings wendiger sein und schnell auf der Stelle zu drehen.
Die Rumpfform erinnert stark an einen Halbgleiter?
Aber egal welches es wird, beide sind allemal sinnvoller als die Alukiste, welche du zuerst kaufen wolltest.
Für deine Zwecke sind beide geeignet und wie sagt man so schön, wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual!

Jürgen


----------



## Tobi. (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aluboot Höhe Bordwand*

Danke für eure Hilfe. Da ich noch etwas Zeit habe kann ich mir das noch ein bischen überlegen aber du hast Recht, wird ne schwere Entscheidung |uhoh:


----------

